# SENSI DI COLPA... NESSUNO!!!!!!!!!



## Old MAGACIRCE (21 Ottobre 2007)

HO TRADITO MIO MARITOCON UN AMICO.... 15 ANNI DI ATTRAZIONE MAI FATTA ESPLODERE....A FINE AGOSTO DOPO TANTE CHIACCHERE DAVANTI AD UNA BIRRA FINALMENTE ABBIAMO FATTO SESSO.......IL DESISERIO DI LUI NN ACCENNA A DIMINUIRE.....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

MAGACIRCE ha detto:


> HO TRADITO MIO MARITOCON UN AMICO.... 15 ANNI DI ATTRAZIONE MAI FATTA ESPLODERE....A FINE AGOSTO DOPO TANTE CHIACCHERE DAVANTI AD UNA BIRRA FINALMENTE ABBIAMO FATTO SESSO.......IL DESISERIO DI LUI NN ACCENNA A DIMINUIRE.....


volete un applauso o cosa???? continuate così tanto...


----------



## Old MAGACIRCE (21 Ottobre 2007)

NESSUN APPLAUSO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cat (21 Ottobre 2007)

se ti ritieni soddisfatta per averlo fatto ben venga.
contenta te....contenta te. al massimo anche lui.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (21 Ottobre 2007)

MAGACIRCE ha detto:


> HO TRADITO MIO MARITOCON UN AMICO.... 15 ANNI DI ATTRAZIONE MAI FATTA ESPLODERE....A FINE AGOSTO DOPO TANTE CHIACCHERE DAVANTI AD UNA BIRRA FINALMENTE ABBIAMO FATTO SESSO.......*IL DESISERIO DI LUI NN ACCENNA A DIMINUIRE.....*



Non diminuirà anzi..... ma se non hai sensi di colpa, qual'è il problema?


----------



## Old SarahM. (21 Ottobre 2007)

MAGACIRCE ha detto:


> HO TRADITO MIO MARITOCON UN AMICO.... 15 ANNI DI ATTRAZIONE MAI FATTA ESPLODERE....A FINE AGOSTO DOPO TANTE CHIACCHERE DAVANTI AD UNA BIRRA FINALMENTE ABBIAMO FATTO SESSO.......IL DESISERIO DI LUI NN ACCENNA A DIMINUIRE.....


shhhhhhh ... non urlare, please ... comunque ... con una tale attesa deve esser stato stupendo! non hai sensi di colpa, ok, ma cosa intendi fare con tuo marito?


----------



## Old MAGACIRCE (21 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> shhhhhhh ... non urlare, please ... comunque ... con una tale attesa deve esser stato stupendo! non hai sensi di copla, ok, ma cosa intendi fare con tuo marito?[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old SarahM. (21 Ottobre 2007)

MAGACIRCE ha detto:


> SarahM. ha detto:
> 
> 
> > shhhhhhh ... non urlare, please ... comunque ... con una tale attesa deve esser stato stupendo! non hai sensi di copla, ok, ma cosa intendi fare con tuo marito?[/quote
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

MAGACIRCE ha detto:


> SarahM. ha detto:
> 
> 
> > shhhhhhh ... non urlare, please ... comunque ... con una tale attesa deve esser stato stupendo! non hai sensi di copla, ok, ma cosa intendi fare con tuo marito?[/quote
> ...


----------



## cat (21 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> MAGACIRCE ha detto:
> 
> 
> > poveraccio tuo marito!
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> SarahM. ha detto:
> 
> 
> > urla al mondo il suo mega orgasmo.
> ...


----------



## Old SarahM. (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lasciamo perdere che divento volgare.
> ...


----------



## Old SarahM. (21 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> SarahM. ha detto:
> 
> 
> > urla al mondo il suo mega orgasmo.


----------



## cat (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lasciamo perdere che divento volgare.
> ...


----------



## Old SarahM. (21 Ottobre 2007)

che casino con i quote in questo thread


----------



## cat (21 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> che casino con i quote in questo thread


 
è il maiuscolo che grida vendetta.


----------



## Old SarahM. (21 Ottobre 2007)

bene pischelli ... è ora di andare a nanna pour moi, baci e abbracci e sogni d'oro. sarah


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > diventami volgare dai!
> ...


----------



## cat (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non ne vale le pena, meglio se sarà ripagata con la stessa moneta
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > statisticamente...capiterà.
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (21 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > statisticamente...capiterà.
> ...


----------



## cat (21 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Magari con il caro amico
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Magari con il caro amico
> ...


----------



## cat (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> Angel ha detto:
> 
> 
> > scontato, anzi probabile che già lo faccia
> ...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lasciamo perdere che divento volgare.
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (21 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> non diventi volgare perchè finora non hai dato dimostrazione di eserlo....ma perchè ti infervori tanto se è lecito chiedere?


Perchè le corna ti cambiano ahhhh quanto ti cambiano....e delle volte ti rendono anche volgare.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non diventi volgare perchè finora non hai dato dimostrazione di eserlo....ma perchè ti infervori tanto se è lecito chiedere?
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Perchè le corna ti cambiano ahhhh quanto ti cambiano....e delle volte ti rendono anche volgare.


o peggio ancora


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Ottobre 2007)

Senza parole................
________________________________________________________________

A volte avere sensi di colpa rende più umani....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> amoreepsiche ha detto:
> 
> 
> > per te è bello vedere come una persona tradisce il marito e non ha sensi di colpa? me lo chiedi pure??
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (22 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> non dico che sia bello o meno, mi limito a non commentare.....possiamo trovarci tutti da un lato o dall'altro.....


Sarà, ma a me ste cose provocano una tristezza immensa, si lo so sono cose che succedono anche se non le giustifico.....ma andarci anche fieri, sicuramente sarà l'euforia del momento, ma se verrà cuzzata poi proverà l'altro lato.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Sarà, ma a me ste cose provocano una tristezza immensa, si lo so sono cose che succedono anche se non le giustifico.....ma andarci anche fieri, sicuramente sarà l'euforia del momento, ma se verrà cuzzata poi proverà l'altro lato.


 
sperando che in questo mondo di m  ci sia un po di giustizia e chi di spada ferisce di spada perisce, è giusto che chi soffe per colpa di colpa di questi esseri abbia soddisfazione


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

MAGACIRCE ha detto:


> HO TRADITO MIO MARITOCON UN AMICO.... 15 ANNI DI ATTRAZIONE MAI FATTA ESPLODERE....A FINE AGOSTO DOPO TANTE CHIACCHERE DAVANTI AD UNA BIRRA FINALMENTE ABBIAMO FATTO SESSO.......IL DESISERIO DI LUI NN ACCENNA A DIMINUIRE.....


Brava, vai avanti cosi ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brava, vai avanti cosi ...


che belle persone che sono


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> che belle persone che sono


MAH!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH!


 
misteri della psiche


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> misteri della psiche



Leone, c'e' poco di misterioso ... e' tutto chiaro. 

Ciao uaglio'


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Più chiaro di così!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leone, c'e' poco di misterioso ... e' tutto chiaro.
> 
> Ciao uaglio'


 
si è chiaro negli atti, ma è misterioso capire il perchè


----------



## nar (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> si è chiaro negli atti, ma è misterioso capire il perchè


Datti pace, cercare di capire è spesso lavoro inutile.


----------



## cat (22 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *non dico che sia bello o meno, mi limito a non commentare.....possiamo trovarci tutti da un lato o dall'altro.....*
> ...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> amoreepsiche ha detto:
> 
> 
> > [/u][/b]
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

MAGACIRCE ha detto:


> HO TRADITO MIO MARITOCON UN AMICO.... 15 ANNI DI ATTRAZIONE MAI FATTA ESPLODERE....A FINE AGOSTO DOPO TANTE CHIACCHERE DAVANTI AD UNA BIRRA FINALMENTE ABBIAMO FATTO SESSO.......IL DESISERIO DI LUI NN ACCENNA A DIMINUIRE.....


avete fatto sesso davanti ad una birra?
e siete riusciti a non rovesciarla?














no, a parte gli scherzi, se hai aspettato per ben 15 anni prima di fare sesso davanti ad una birra, trovo giusto che tu non abbia sensi di colpa... magari te li farai venire quando farai sesso davanti ad un prosciutto cotto.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, a parte gli scherzi, se hai aspettato per ben 15 anni prima di fare sesso davanti ad una birra, trovo giusto che tu non abbia sensi di colpa... magari te li farai venire quando farai sesso davanti ad un prosciutto cotto.





















































ps quanta rabbia che leggo nelle parole di questa traditrice, cosa avrà fatto questo marito di così grave, mah...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ps quanta rabbia che leggo nelle parole di questa traditrice, cosa avrà fatto questo marito di così grave, mah...


 
mah???


----------



## cat (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> mah???


 
ciao leo.....sto ancora aspettando ( invano) che mi diventi un tantino volgare.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> amoreepsiche ha detto:
> 
> 
> > [/u][/b]
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ciao leo.....sto ancora aspettando ( invano) che mi diventi un tantino volgare.


 
no, non è nel mio stile, preferisco l'ironia, oppure commenti diretti.
è chiaro che se la cosa mi tocca personalmente posso reagire male


----------



## cat (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> no, non è nel mio stile, preferisco l'ironia, oppure commenti diretti.
> è chiaro che se la cosa mi tocca personalmente posso reagire male


 

i traditori si arrovellano per trovare una sana giustificazione  a quelo che hanno fatto.
per me ulteriori commenti sono superflui.
inutile.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > assolutamente si, basta volerlo e credere in qualcosa che supera le tentazioni carnali
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > assolutamente si, basta volerlo e credere in qualcosa che supera le tentazioni carnali
> ...


----------



## cat (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Le tentazioni carnali? Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Leone il discorso tradimento è più complesso eh...
> ...


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Emmekappa2 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > spiegami la complessità del tradimento allora.
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ps quanta rabbia che leggo nelle parole di questa traditrice, cosa avrà fatto questo marito di così grave, mah...


niente. infatti lei mica dice che vuole lasciarlo...
 hai mai fatto sesso davanti ad una birra, MK?
eh. sono esperienze mistiche, mica no...


----------



## cat (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cat non credo che il tradimento sia semplicemente una tentazione carnale. E te lo dico da tradita eh...
> ...


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> niente. infatti lei mica dice che vuole lasciarlo...
> hai mai fatto sesso davanti ad una birra, MK?
> eh. sono esperienze mistiche, mica no...

















































ps ma sesso col marito no? Magari davanti a una buona bottiglia di vino rosso...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tu sempre il solito, eh?
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Emmekappa2 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > spiegami la complessità del tradimento allora.
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cat non credo che il tradimento sia semplicemente una tentazione carnale. E te lo dico da tradita eh...
> ...


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> Emmekappa2 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > inzia per quello, mapoi scema , come finscono gli amri finisco anche gli affetti del tradimento, e si rinizia da capo sin quando non si è vecchi e non ti caga più nessuno
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cat non credo che il tradimento sia semplicemente una tentazione carnale. E te lo dico da tradita eh...
> ...


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Quando si pretende di tenere un piede in due scarpe, di quello si tratta, se poi se la contano che c'è altro per giustificarsi quello è un altro paio di maniche.


Non credo sia così. Almeno per me non è stato così. Non era la tentazione carnale la causa scatenante... Altrimenti sarebbe un continuo tradirsi o reprimere gli istinti.


----------



## cat (22 Ottobre 2007)

Angel;116426
 
Quando si pretende di tenere un piede in due scarpe ha detto:
			
		

> sempre scuse dunque.


----------



## Old Angel (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non credo sia così. Almeno per me non è stato così. Non era la tentazione carnale la causa scatenante... Altrimenti sarebbe un continuo tradirsi o reprimere gli istinti.


Quando a casa hai una vita sessuale normale e oltre, fai le fusa al tuo compagno/a etc etc..., come potresti definire la cosa allora?

E' chiaro che se instauri una relazione (extra) sessuale con un altro, del sentimento salta fuori, ma da li a definirlo amore secondo me ce ne passa ancora tanta di acqua sotto i ponti, e su questi presupposti potresti scoparti mezzo mondo.

P.S. io comunque parlo di quelli che non lasciano il coniuge e quando vengono cuzzati si struggono per la cazzata che hanno fatto e tirano giù un altra serie di balle che non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2007)

*mahh*

Mi piacciono le persone che hanno coraggio...lasciano e ripartono...così è solamente un grande gesto di vigliaccheria ed egoismo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Due piedi in una scarpa...è solo una propria convenienza personale..non c'è quasi mai un valido motivo per tradire!!


----------



## Old Misoginiaportamivia (22 Ottobre 2007)

MAGACIRCE ha detto:


> HO TRADITO MIO MARITOCON UN AMICO.... 15 ANNI DI ATTRAZIONE MAI FATTA ESPLODERE....A FINE AGOSTO DOPO TANTE CHIACCHERE DAVANTI AD UNA BIRRA FINALMENTE ABBIAMO FATTO SESSO.......IL DESISERIO DI LUI NN ACCENNA A DIMINUIRE.....


Pregherò con fervore affinchè tuo marito si accorga della cosa e ti gonfi di mazzate...


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Quando a casa hai una vita sessuale normale e oltre, fai le fusa al tuo compagno/a etc etc..., come potresti definire la cosa allora?


Il tradimento parla. Di un problema all'interno della coppia. Sta alla coppia, ad entrambi i partner, decidere che fare. Se non vedere. Se vedere oltre. Se continuare. Anch'io non sopporto le giustificazioni, il non dire, il mentire, è quello che fa più male.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

Misoginiaportamivia ha detto:


> Pregherò con fervore affinchè tuo marito si accorga della cosa e ti gonfi di mazzate...


Gran classe Miso...


----------



## Old Angel (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Il tradimento parla. Di un problema all'interno della coppia. Sta alla coppia, ad entrambi i partner, decidere che fare. Se non vedere. Se vedere oltre. Se continuare. Anch'io non sopporto le giustificazioni, il non dire, il mentire, è quello che fa più male.



Non sempre ci sono dei problemi nella coppia, o almeno problemi gravi, posso dirti che nel mio caso il vero problema sono stati i figli, che ci stancavano tanto e ci davano una quotidianità non indifferente, e non sempre puoi cambiare la situazione almeno per i primi anni, arriva un pincopallino qualunque e ti fa vedere la luna....facile così, problema che cmque sarebbe reciproco, ma spesso uno dei due è più debole purtroppo.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Non sempre ci sono dei problemi nella coppia, o almeno problemi gravi, posso dirti che nel mio caso il vero problema sono stati i figli, che ci stancavano tanto e ci davano una quotidianità non indifferente, e non sempre puoi cambiare la situazione almeno per i primi anni, arriva un pincopallino qualunque e ti fa vedere la luna....facile così, problema che cmque sarebbe reciproco, ma spesso uno dei due è più debole purtroppo.



Ti capisco, a me è successa la stessa cosa. Ma non sono d'accordo sulla debolezza. Forse la debolezza sta nel non voler vedere...


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2007)

*angel*

Ne fai una questione di debolezza...a me sembra vigliaccheria..qualsiasi problema perche non affrontarlo parlando?


----------



## Old Angel (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ti capisco, a me è successa la stessa cosa. Ma non sono d'accordo sulla debolezza. Forse la debolezza sta nel non voler vedere...


Beh io vedevo ma sinceramente non potevo fare niente di più di quello che facevo e faccio tutt'ora.
Tra l'altro sono stato accusato che non facevo tante cose, cose che quando proponevo lei stessa non voleva fare perchè c'erano i bimbi, mancavano i soldi o tanto tanto tanto altro che c'è in una *FAMIGLIA.*..quindi


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne fai una questione di debolezza...a me sembra vigliaccheria..qualsiasi problema perche non affrontarlo parlando?


Il vigliacco *e'* un debole.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2007)

*marì*

Debole e
 profondamente egoista!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il vigliacco *e'* un debole.


 
su questo non ci piove, ed è anche un perdente, che ha buttato nel cesso la dignità e la coscienza, ammesso che le abbia


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Debole e
> profondamente egoista!!!


 
egoista, senza scrupoli, indegno,menefeghista, senza sentimenti, senza rispetto ecc.
una vera merda


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Debole e
> profondamente egoista!!!


SI.


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> su questo non ci piove, ed è anche *un perdente,* che ha buttato nel cesso la dignità e la coscienza, ammesso che le abbia


... non sempre e' cosi ...


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2007)

*leone 73*

Da leone a leone...ma sai cosa gli interessa della propria coscienza ai traditori?nulla!!Chi tradisce se ne infischia della dignità...del rispetto..della morale,pensano solo a soddisfare un proprio bisogno e basta accampando scuse ridicole a loro stessi e al patner tradito..d'altronde non potrebbe esser diversamente viviam in una società prettamente egoistica!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da leone a leone...ma sai cosa gli interessa della propria coscienza ai traditori?nulla!!Chi tradisce se ne infischia della dignità...del rispetto..della morale,pensano solo a soddisfare un proprio bisogno e basta accampando scuse ridicole a loro stessi e al patner tradito..d'altronde non potrebbe esser diversamente viviam in una società prettamente egoistica!!



... non sempre e' cosi ...


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2007)

*marì*

Vabbè dai a grandi linee sì ,e chiaro che non si possa generalizzare..resto sempre dell'idea che non esiste nessuna giustificazione accettabile per un tradimento...ma delle attenuanti si!!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè dai a grandi linee sì ,e chiaro che non si possa generalizzare..resto sempre dell'idea che non esiste nessuna giustificazione accettabile per un tradimento...ma delle attenuanti si!!!


Appunto ... va solo capito, almeno per chi tradisce una sola volta ... per quelli incalliti, si puo' solo compatirli.


----------



## Old Angel (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto ... va solo capito, almeno per chi tradisce una sola volta ... per quelli incalliti, si puo' solo compatirli.


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


>


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da leone a leone...ma sai cosa gli interessa della propria coscienza ai traditori?nulla!!Chi tradisce se ne infischia della dignità...del rispetto..della morale,pensano solo a soddisfare un proprio bisogno e basta accampando scuse ridicole a loro stessi e al patner tradito..d'altronde non potrebbe esser diversamente viviam in una società prettamente egoistica!!


... hi, hi, hi... ragionamento altamente complesso e articolato... i traditori? dei cattivoni!... hi, hi, hi... spiegami come mai negli studi di psicoterapia, c'è un sostanziale equilibrio tra la presenza quantitativa di traditi e di traditori... spiegami come mai, a volte, il traditore arriva a stare così male da finire tra le braccia della _depressione maggiore_... sei di una banalità assoluta... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## leone73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da leone a leone...ma sai cosa gli interessa della propria coscienza ai traditori?nulla!!Chi tradisce se ne infischia della dignità...del rispetto..della morale,pensano solo a soddisfare un proprio bisogno e basta accampando scuse ridicole a loro stessi e al patner tradito..d'altronde non potrebbe esser diversamente viviam in una società prettamente egoistica!!



certo, gente di merda in una società di merda in cui loro sguazzano


----------



## leone73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ragionamento altamente complesso e articolato... i traditori? dei cattivoni!... hi, hi, hi... spiegami come mai negli studi di psicoterapia, c'è un sostanziale equilibrio tra la presenza quantitativa di traditi e di traditori... spiegami come mai, a volte, il traditore arriva a stare così male da finire tra le braccia della _depressione maggiore_... sei di una banalità assoluta... hi, hi, hi...




il traditore va in depressione?? bene se lo merita!!anzi è poco


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto ... va solo capito, almeno per chi tradisce una sola volta ... per quelli incalliti, si puo' solo compatirli.


... frena, frena... calma, amica mia, calma... vivere tradendo, costantemente, il proprio partner, non è materia da giudizio morale... non è né BENE né MALE... *E'*... e basta... E' una modalità, una _prassi_ esistenziale... non è MIGLIORE e non è PEGGIORE di tanti altri _modi_ di stare al mondo... è il possibile, per quella persona, in quelle condizioni... è il SUO_ personale_ MODO di vivere... se lo fa è perché ritiene che quella sia l'unica, la più adatta, modalità comportamentale alle condizioni date... tradire è un _atto_... un _comportamento_... non è "_male_" e non è "_il male_"... _in sé e per sé_... quindi, va _sempre _capito, dato che la sua natura _onto_-logica (che lo sostiene e lo giustifica) attiene alla dimensione della _QUALITA' _e non a quella della _QUANTITA'_... intendo dire che se le condizioni permangono, non si può che ottenere la permanenza del comportamento... tutto qui...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> il traditore va in depressione?? bene se lo merita!!anzi è poco


... Leone, amico mio... non mi spieghi il perché... hi, hi, hi... prova a chieder-_telo_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> certo, gente di merda in una società di merda in cui loro sguazzano


... insomma, a tuo parere, se colgo bene il tuo pensiero, ogni comportamento trova una più che adeguata spiegazione nei prodotti della _deiezione_?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## leone73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Leone, amico mio... non mi spieghi il perché... hi, hi, hi... prova a chieder-_telo_...


perchè va in depressione??forse riconosce certi errori in ritardo, quandi è troppo tardi??


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> perchè va in depressione??forse riconosce certi errori in ritardo, quandi è troppo tardi??


Perche' scatta il rimorso, i sensi di colpa, per il dolore che arreca all'alro/a.


----------



## leone73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' scatta il rimorso, i sensi di colpa, per il dolore che arreca all'alro/a.


ma è così con tutti?? dubito


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ma è così con tutti?? dubito


No, non e' per tutti purtroppo.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> egoista, senza scrupoli, indegno,menefeghista, senza sentimenti, senza rispetto ecc.
> una vera merda


da mettere in galera, insomma...


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*

Ma si dai, meglio esser banali...che scrivere cose astruse e irreali...con nessuna percezione della realtà....puoi esser d'accordo con me o meno...ma certi giudiizi tieniteli per te...non mi sembra tiri una buona aria per cui ti consiglierei di evitare,scrivi quel che vuoi finchè ti verrà consentito....ma evita certe opinioni che opinioni non sono ma chiare provocazioni!!!


----------



## Old Misoginiaportamivia (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Gran classe Miso...


La donna che tradisce per scelta, consapevole di farlo e oltretutto senza un minimo di senso di colpa merita solo un gran carico di mazzate.

Inoltre a mio parere non si dovrebbe mai tradire. Quando ci si rende conto che si sta per farlo, si chiude il rapporto.

Qualcuno dice che la coerenza è il rifugio delle menti piccole, io dico che la coerenza in certi casi è tutto.


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si dai, meglio esser banali...che scrivere cose astruse e irreali...con nessuna percezione della realtà....puoi esser d'accordo con me o meno...ma certi giudiizi tieniteli per te...non mi sembra tiri una buona aria per cui ti consiglierei di evitare,scrivi quel che vuoi finchè ti verrà consentito....ma evita certe opinioni che opinioni non sono ma chiare provocazioni!!!


... ma di cosa parli?... _banale_ non è un'offesa... è un libero giudizio cognitivo... banale, significa "_già visto_", "_noioso_", "_ordinario_", "_mediocre_"... e per me, quello che hai scritto lo è... è _sterile_... non produce nulla... è un giudizio che nasce e subito muore per _sui_-cidio... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...

... quanto ai tuoi consigli non richiesti... circa la natura dell'aria e le sue proprietà _organo_-lettiche intrinseche... per non parlare dell'allusione alle "_temporanee concessioni_"... vedi, fattene un bel_ pacco_ e infilatele dove ti pare... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2007)

*m.*

Perfettamente d'accordo miso!!!


----------



## Old Misoginiaportamivia (22 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> il traditore va in depressione?? bene se lo merita!!anzi è poco



Il traditore va in depressione perchè è una persona meschina.
Tradisce ma non ha il coraggio di ammetterlo. Continua a tradire, inventa scuse, si nasconde.

Una persona che comunica faccia a faccia le proprie decisioni al partner, chiude un rapporto e poi fa quel che vuole fare difficilmente piomba in depressione, anzi, dimostra a se stesso la propria forza.

Chi tradisce è sempre in torto. SEMPRE.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*

Vedi chen io sò che tu sei molto malato,ma  della tua malattia non me ne frega un cazzo,per cui evita di rompermi i coioni..! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 Certo proverò ad ignorarti e sapere che lo dovrò far ancora per poco mi rincuora!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Misoginiaportamivia ha detto:


> La donna che tradisce per scelta, consapevole di farlo e oltretutto senza un minimo di senso di colpa merita solo un gran carico di mazzate.
> 
> Inoltre a mio parere non si dovrebbe mai tradire. Quando ci si rende conto che si sta per farlo, si chiude il rapporto.
> 
> Qualcuno dice che la coerenza è il rifugio delle menti piccole, io dico che la coerenza in certi casi è tutto.


... T'informo, così, tanto per dire... senza voler insegnarti nulla... per puro piacere d'informazione... hi, hi, hi... che più di cento anni fa, un illustre viennese, ha dimostrato che la coerenza non fa parte della natura ontologica dell'essere umano... ancor oggi, tutta la psicologia sta lì a dimostrare questo assunto... l'essere umano è un PROCESSO... ergo, CAMBIA... a dire il vero, lo scrisse anche un Greco di Efeso... più di duemila anni fa... 

... per completare l'informazione, ti riporto due _parol_-ine del grande A. Huxley che ben riassumono quanto ti ho scritto sopra:

*" La coerenza è contraria alla natura, contraria alla vita. Le sole persone perfetta-mente coerenti sono i morti".*​... hi, hi, hi...​


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi chen *io sò* che tu sei molto malato,ma della tua malattia non me ne frega un cazzo,per cui evita di rompermi i coioni..!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... sì, sì... certa-mente..."lo _sò_"... "lo _sò_"... hi, hi, hi... oscuro analfabetismo... hi, hi, hi... il lato oscuro della... _grammatica italiana_... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' scatta il rimorso, i sensi di colpa, per il dolore che arreca all'alro/a.


... solo all'altro?...


----------



## Old Misoginiaportamivia (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... T'informo, così, tanto per dire... senza voler insegnarti nulla... per puro piacere d'informazione... hi, hi, hi... che più di cento anni fa, un illustre viennese, ha dimostrato che la coerenza non fa parte della natura ontologica dell'essere umano... ancor oggi, tutta la psicologia sta lì a dimostrare questo assunto... l'essere umano è un PROCESSO... ergo, CAMBIA... a dire il vero, lo scrisse anche un Greco di Efeso... più di duemila anni fa...
> 
> ... per completare l'informazione, ti riporto due _parol_-ine del grande A. Huxley che ben riassumono quanto ti ho scritto sopra:
> 
> *" La coerenza è contraria alla natura, contraria alla vita. Le sole persone perfetta-mente coerenti sono i morti".*​... hi, hi, hi...​


Bene.

Allora tu cosa penseresti di una persona che si dichiara tuo amico per poi non so, scoparsi la tua ragazza il giorno dopo? O magari svuotarti il portafogli mentre dormi?

Il tuo parlare per teorie e grandi massime è interessante, ma nella vita in fondo quello che distingue un figlio di puttana da una brava persona è la coerenza con i propri princìpi, specie se sani.

ergo:

Tu tratti donna a calci in culo ---> donna tradisce ---> tu dovresti chiederti dove hai sbagliato ma lei resta comunque una gran troia (poteva benissimo mandarti a stendere perchè sei uno stronzo e DOPO fare quel che voleva)

Tu sei tutto contento ---> donna tradisce ---> merita le mazzate e basta.

semplice in fondo, eppure così GIUSTO.


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> No, non e' per tutti purtroppo.


... per fortuna, direi...


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*

é triste dovermi prendere un reprimenda...da chi non sa scrivere sciacquone e scrive sciaquone...però capisco che sei malato e sorrido..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  p  er fortuna sto strazio finirà presto!!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2007)

*MISO*

Guarda che chen parla parla ma lui non ha mai avuto neanche una fidanzatina...poverino....parla così di teoria...ma che vuoi che ne sappia della vita reale?


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

Misoginiaportamivia ha detto:


> La donna che tradisce per scelta, consapevole di farlo e oltretutto senza un minimo di senso di colpa merita solo un gran carico di mazzate.


Guarda chi ragiona con le "mazzate" non ragiona. Quindi niente dialogo, sorry.


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

Ragazzi, ma che si fa si ricomincia?


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... per completare l'informazione, ti riporto due _parol_-ine del grande A. Huxley




grande Huxley...


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2007)

*marì*

marì e qual'è la novità?Come pui constatare tu stessa....mi cerca....che facciamo?tu che dici marì?


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Misoginiaportamivia ha detto:


> Bene.
> 
> Allora tu cosa penseresti di una persona che si dichiara tuo amico per poi non so, scoparsi la tua ragazza il giorno dopo? O magari svuotarti il portafogli mentre dormi?
> 
> ...


... ti piace mescolare le pere con le mele, eh?... dapprima, mi parli di _coerenza_... poi, la ri-giri sull'onestà... amico mio, sono due cose assai diverse... hi, hi, hi... tienile separate... la _coerenza_ non si traduce direttamente in onestà... così come l'in-coerente non è necessariamente un disonesto... _suvvia_... non puoi confondere questi concetti assai diversi... 

... quello che distingue un figlio di puttana da un bravo ragazzo non è la coerenza... è quel "_bravo_" e è quel "_figlio di puttana_"... intendo quel che *TU* metti dentro in questi "_costrutti_"... hai capito?...

... sul resto, amico mio, parli di persone o palle da biliardo?... gli uomini non sono palle da biliardo... sono "viventi"... scelgono, sbagliano, pre-suppongono, pensano, credono, s'illudono, immaginano... le palle da biliardo non fanno nulla di tutto questo... e proprio per questo ad A, rispondono sempre e immancabilmente con B... secondo causa-effetto... gli esseri umani, invece, no... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> marì e qual'è la novità?Come pui constatare tu stessa....mi cerca....che facciamo?tu che dici marì?


Dico che il tutto e' molto infantile, proprio da "Asilo Mariuccia"


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> marì e qual'è la novità?Come pui constatare tu stessa....mi cerca....che facciamo?tu che dici marì?


... _qual'è_ o... qual è?... la A o la B... hi, hi, hi... dopo il lato oscuro della grammatica, ecco emergere il lato oscuro della... _sintassi_... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2007)

*marì*

Vabbuò ti devo un favore...mi astengo!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> grande Huxley...


... hai il _palato fine e delicato_, eh?... sei proprio un bel tipetto, amica mia...


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Marì*

Però ti è chiaro chi è?Magari oggi lascio stare ma se tutti i giorni è così,e con lui è così che facciamo marì?Son mesi....normale che poi si reagisca...speriamo che finisca presto!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _qual'è_ o... qual è?... la A o la B... hi, hi, hi... dopo il lato oscuro della grammatica, ecco emergere il lato oscuro della... _sintassi_... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


... e qui mio caro Principe ChenChen mi cadi sul tuo stesso pisello 

Sei un uomo (?) educato alla cultura/sapere e mi vieni a fare le correzioni grammaticali?

Questo tuo vizietto mi delude, e, mi annoia.


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però ti è chiaro chi è?Magari oggi lascio stare ma se tutti i giorni è così,e con lui è così che facciamo marì?Son mesi....normale che poi si reagisca...speriamo che finisca presto!!


Fai SKIP e passi ad altro.


----------



## leone73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> da mettere in galera, insomma...


no, ma si può solo sperare che un gionro si inanmorino di qulacuno che li tradisca e li faccia soffire.
la vita è una ruota


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbuò ti devo un favore...mi astengo!!


... ti con-_viene_... hai già visto che si mette male, eh?... _s_-mamma mollusco... e ringrazia dio che non ero presente quando ri_-mettevi_ le tue _vomi-_tevoli porche-_rie_... hai approfittato della mia assenza per fare un po' di cagnara... dal latino _Cànis _mediante l'aggettivo _cànea_... _caniària_... cagnara... per l'appunto... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hai il _palato fine e delicato_, eh?...




















   esigente e curiosa Chen, non si finisce mai di imparare...


----------



## leone73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Misoginiaportamivia ha detto:


> La donna che tradisce per scelta, consapevole di farlo e oltretutto senza un minimo di senso di colpa merita solo un gran carico di mazzate.
> 
> Inoltre a mio parere non si dovrebbe mai tradire. Quando ci si rende conto che si sta per farlo, si chiude il rapporto.
> 
> Qualcuno dice che la coerenza è il rifugio delle menti piccole, io dico che la coerenza in certi casi è tutto.


sono d'accordo, solo che in alcuni casi perdoni chi tradisce una volta, e  poi quella stessa persona a distanza di tempo, di tradisce ti inganna e ti lascia. qua ci vorrebbero tonnellate di mazzate


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> no, ma si può solo sperare che un gionro si inanmorino di qulacuno che li tradisca e li faccia soffire.
> la vita è una ruota


Leone ma come fai ad augurare il male a una persona che hai tanto amato eh? Allora non era poi così grande quest'amore, no?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Misoginiaportamivia ha detto:


> Il traditore va in depressione perchè è una persona meschina.
> Tradisce ma non ha il coraggio di ammetterlo. Continua a tradire, inventa scuse, si nasconde.
> 
> Una persona che comunica faccia a faccia le proprie decisioni al partner, chiude un rapporto e poi fa quel che vuole fare difficilmente piomba in depressione, anzi, dimostra a se stesso la propria forza.
> ...


 
si è vero, l'importante è che lo sappia dentro di se e si consumi  il fegato perchè di aver fatto del male e sa quale è la verità, anche se la vuole nascondere


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e qui mio caro Principe ChenChen mi cadi sul tuo stesso pisello
> 
> Sei un uomo (?) educato alla cultura/sapere e mi vieni a fare le correzioni grammaticali?
> 
> Questo tuo vizietto mi delude, e, mi annoia.


... hi, hi, hi... amica mia... hai ragione... ma, vedi, con cosa si combatte la noia?... con altra noia... hi, hi, hi... ho imparato dal grande Dante Alighieri... pensa a _Bertrand de Born_... è il principio del "_contrappasso_"... se questo poveretto mi annoia... io mi difendo con "_cose_" noiose... che poi, permettimi di dire, noiose son noiose... ma se uno scrive in questo modo... va rispedito alle elementari a calci nel di dietro... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*

"merdaccia intelligente"..così ti han definito i "tuoi",la merda puzza intelligente o meno per cui aria...ti saluto!SKIP 

	
	
		
		
	


	












































































  SKIP


----------



## PAOLONE (22 Ottobre 2007)

*I CONTI NON TORNANO*



MAGACIRCE ha detto:


> HO TRADITO MIO MARITOCON UN AMICO.... 15 ANNI DI ATTRAZIONE MAI FATTA ESPLODERE....A FINE AGOSTO DOPO TANTE CHIACCHERE DAVANTI AD UNA BIRRA FINALMENTE ABBIAMO FATTO SESSO.......IL DESISERIO DI LUI NN ACCENNA A DIMINUIRE.....


MI SONO SOFFERMATO SUL TITOLO DEL TUO THREAD E NON HO NOTATO NESSUNA STRANEZZA NEL CONTENUTO DELLO STESSO.
PARLI DI SENSO DI COLPA NULLO. NON PUOI PARLARE DI SENSO, TU CHE SEI INSENSIBILE E DI SENSO, QUINDI, NON NE POSSIEDI.
PAOLONE


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però ti è chiaro chi è?Magari oggi lascio stare ma se tutti i giorni è così,e con lui è così che facciamo marì?Son mesi....normale che poi si reagisca...speriamo che finisca presto!!


... maestra! maestra!... venga a vedere!... è stato lui!... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... T'informo, così, tanto per dire... senza voler insegnarti nulla... per puro piacere d'informazione... hi, hi, hi... che più di cento anni fa, un illustre viennese, ha dimostrato che la coerenza non fa parte della natura ontologica dell'essere umano... ancor oggi, tutta la psicologia sta lì a dimostrare questo assunto... l'essere umano è un PROCESSO... ergo, CAMBIA... a dire il vero, lo scrisse anche un Greco di Efeso... più di duemila anni fa...
> 
> ... per completare l'informazione, ti riporto due _parol_-ine del grande A. Huxley che ben riassumono quanto ti ho scritto sopra:
> 
> ...


 
le persone coerenti sono quelle che hanno icolgioni, perchè sanno fare delle scelte anche sofferte, dificili, ma le fanno in quanto corretti e non vigliaccamente, ingannando e voltando le spalle come fanno le cose inutili


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi chen io sò che tu sei molto malato,ma della tua malattia non me ne frega un cazzo,per cui evita di rompermi i coioni..!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, herr Hoskuren...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













mi fai venire in mente il comma 22 di Sturmtruppen: chiunque è pazzo può chiedere di essere esentato dalle azioni militari, ma chi chiede di essere esentato dalle azioni militari non è pazzo.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che chen parla parla ma lui non ha mai avuto neanche una fidanzatina...poverino....parla così di teoria...ma che vuoi che ne sappia della vita reale?


segaiolo??


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... amica mia... hai ragione... ma, vedi, con cosa si combatte la noia?... con altra noia... hi, hi, hi... ho imparato dal grande Dante Alighieri... pensa a _Bertrand de Born_... è il principio del "_contrappasso_"... se questo poveretto mi annoia... io mi difendo con "_cose_" noiose... che poi, permettimi di dire, noiose son noiose... ma se uno scrive in questo modo... va rispedito alle elementari a calci nel di dietro... hi, hi, hi...


 ... ed uno che si relaziona/comunica come te, dove lo si dovrebbe spedire? ... in analisi?!

Sbagli Chen, o meglio hai sbagliato forum


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> le persone coerenti sono quelle che hanno icolgioni, perchè sanno fare delle scelte anche sofferte, dificili, ma le fanno in quanto corretti e non vigliaccamente, ingannando e voltando le spalle come fanno le cose inutili


... la storiografia narra come Adolf Hitler fosse una delle persone più coerenti della storia... scrisse molti anni prima, da ragazzo, quello che avrebbe voluto fare da grande... e lo fece... hi, hi, hi... _coerentemente_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## leone73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Leone ma come fai ad augurare il male a una persona che hai tanto amato eh? Allora non era poi così grande quest'amore, no?


ti sbagli.
 primo iil male me lo ha fatto lei 

secondo auguro che capisca i suoi errorri subendo ciò che lei ha fatto a me-
nella vita certe cose non le impari se non le passi di persoma, ad es non puoi sapere cosè è la guerra se non l'hai vissuta

no fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti fosse fatto a te- ecco pechè io non tradisco


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> no, ma si può solo sperare che un gionro si inanmorino di qulacuno che li tradisca e li faccia soffire.
> la vita è una ruota


bè, seguendo la tua logica, dovrei pensare che stai pagando perché hai tradito qualcuna nel passato...
se la ruota davvero gira... da dove ha iniziato il giro?


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, seguendo la tua logica, dovrei pensare che stai pagando perché hai tradito qualcuna nel passato...
> se la ruota davvero gira... da dove ha iniziato il giro?


----------



## leone73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la storiografia narra come Adolf Hitler fosse una delle persone più coerenti della storia... scrisse molti anni prima, da ragazzo, quello che avrebbe voluto fare da grande... e lo fece... hi, hi, hi... _coerentemente_... hi, hi, hi...



e con questo?? vuoi dire che la coerenza è un fatto negativo??
quella non  coerenza è malvagità di partenza.
sape cosa si vuol fare nella vita non vuol dore coeremza,
la coerenza è una linea di condotta che tengono le persone con dei valori


----------



## ibanes (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, seguendo la tua logica, dovrei pensare che stai pagando perché hai tradito qualcuna nel passato...
> se la ruota davvero gira... da dove ha iniziato il giro?


ti sbagli anche qui, mai tradito in vita mia. la ruota nel mio caso l'ho fermata io quando potevo far soffire una persona e non l'ho fatto, altre persone invece non lo fanno.ma per loro i nodi vengono al pettine prima o poi


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ed uno che si relaziona/comunica come te, dove lo si dovrebbe spedire? ... in analisi?!
> 
> Sbagli Chen, o meglio hai sbagliato forum


... senti, leggiti bene quello che ha scritto l'amico in mia assenza... leggilo bene... non è un problema mio se si sente _inferiore_... credo, inoltre, che sia evidente una fondamentale diversità di stile tra me e questa _creatura_: io non ho mai chiesto e mai chiederò l'allontanamento di nessuno... né da questo forum né da qualsivoglia consesso sociale, adunanza culturale o gruppo ludico-_goliardico_... reale o virtuale... vedi, anche tu, in fondo, mi stai invitando ad andarmene... io non farò altrettanto con te... forse ti sembrerà una differenza da poco... ma non lo è...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Ja, herr Hoskuren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... quando si dice "_intelligenza_"... hi, hi, hi... questo paradosso mi piace molto... grazie Anna... è una versione divertente del paradosso del "_mentitore ateniese_"...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> si è vero, l'importante è che lo sappia dentro di se e si consumi il fegato perchè di aver fatto del male e sa quale è la verità, anche se la vuole nascondere


... ho parlato dei traditori "infelici", ma non è tutto... ci sono anche i traditori "felici"... quelli che hanno tradito e stanno ottimamente in salute e se la godono... magari con l'altro... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, leggiti bene quello che ha scritto l'amico in mia assenza... leggilo bene... non è un problema mio se si sente _inferiore_... credo, inoltre, che sia evidente una fondamentale diversità di stile tra me e questa _creatura_: io non ho mai chiesto e mai chiederò l'allontanamento di nessuno... né da questo forum né da qualsivoglia consesso sociale, adunanza culturale o gruppo ludico-_goliardico_... reale o virtuale... vedi, anche tu, in fondo, *mi stai invitando ad andarmene...* io non farò altrettanto con te... forse ti sembrerà una differenza da poco... ma non lo è...


NO Chen, ti sto invitando ad usare la testa ... 

capisci?


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, leggiti bene quello che ha scritto l'amico in mia assenza... leggilo bene... non è un problema mio se si sente _inferiore_... credo, inoltre, che sia evidente una fondamentale diversità di stile tra me e questa _creatura_: io non ho mai chiesto e mai chiederò l'allontanamento di nessuno... né da questo forum né da qualsivoglia consesso sociale, adunanza culturale o gruppo ludico-_goliardico_... reale o virtuale... vedi, anche tu, in fondo, mi stai invitando ad andarmene... io non farò altrettanto con te... forse ti sembrerà una differenza da poco... ma non lo è...


e non posso darti torto, anche perché, non è censurando la "parola" che si arriva ad un verdetto giusto.

_O siamo capaci di sconfiggere le idee contrarie con la discussione, o dobbiamo lasciarle esprimere. Non è possibile sconfiggere le idee con la forza, perché questo blocca il libero sviluppo dell'intelligenza. (Ernesto Che Guevara)_​


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho parlato dei traditori "infelici", ma non è tutto... ci sono anche i traditori "felici"... quelli che hanno tradito e stanno ottimamente in salute e se la godono... magari con l'altro... hi, hi, hi...


 
certo, tutto può essere, ma in base all'importanza ed alla tipologia  della storia precedente, possono rimanere dei segni profondi, che magari doo un po di tempo si fanno sentire


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e non posso darti torto, anche perché, non è censurando la "parola" che si arriva ad un verdetto giusto.
> 
> *O siamo capaci di sconfiggere le idee contrarie con la discussione, o dobbiamo lasciarle esprimere. Non è possibile sconfiggere le idee con la forza, perché questo blocca il libero sviluppo dell'intelligenza. (Ernesto Che Guevara)*​


... e chi lo ha mai negato questo principio, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> e con questo?? vuoi dire che la coerenza è un fatto negativo??
> quella non coerenza è malvagità di partenza.
> sape cosa si vuol fare nella vita non vuol dore coeremza,
> la coerenza è una linea di condotta che tengono le persone con dei valori


... hi, hi, hi... ho solo scritto che Adolf Hitler ha agito con coerenza... secondo i suoi valori... i suoi principi... questo è un FATTO... è stato COERENTE... poi, amico mio, se _dai la stura_ alle eccezioni e ai distinguo... se cominci a dire che coerenza sì, va bene, ma solo se è quella che va bene a te... allora, scadi nel puerile... nella fanciullezza... hi, hi, hi... allora, invece di discutere di queste cose, meglio parlar di calciatori e veline... e lasciar _coerentemente_ stare la _coerenza_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> certo, tutto può essere, ma in base all'importanza ed alla tipologia della storia precedente, possono rimanere dei segni profondi, che magari doo un po di tempo si fanno sentire


... non lo escludo... tuttavia, amico mio, ci sono traditori felicissimi e sereni... che vivono la loro vita... liberamente... mentre ci sono traditi inchiodati per la vita al traditore... da questo punto di vista, il traditore sperimenta e gode della dimensione della libertà... mentre il tradito soffre le catene della schiavitù...


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non lo escludo... tuttavia, amico mio, ci sono traditori felicissimi e sereni... che vivono la loro vita... liberamente... mentre ci sono traditi inchiodati per la vita al traditore... da questo punto di vista, il traditore sperimenta e gode della dimensione della libertà... *mentre il tradito soffre le catene della schiavitù... *


questa me la devi spiegare  

	
	
		
		
	


	





... le catene di essere/vivere e comportarsi secondo il modello che ci fa piacere di essere/rappresentare?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non lo escludo... tuttavia, amico mio, ci sono traditori felicissimi e sereni... che vivono la loro vita... liberamente... mentre ci sono traditi inchiodati per la vita al traditore... da questo punto di vista, il traditore sperimenta e gode della dimensione della libertà... mentre il tradito soffre le catene della schiavitù...


 
ci sono anche traditi che se ne fottono perchè sanno che hanno usaot nlapersona con cui stavano per i propri comodi.
 e poi dipende. il traditori credono di essere liberi sin quando non incontrano un loro simile, i rtaditi dopo la batosta sono comunque più guardinghi e attenti


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ho solo scritto che Adolf Hitler ha agito con coerenza... secondo i suoi valori... i suoi principi... questo è un FATTO... è stato COERENTE... poi, amico mio, se _dai la stura_ alle eccezioni e ai distinguo... se cominci a dire che coerenza sì, va bene, ma solo se è quella che va bene a te... allora, scadi nel puerile... nella fanciullezza... hi, hi, hi... allora, invece di discutere di queste cose, meglio parlar di calciatori e veline... e lasciar _coerentemente_ stare la _coerenza_... hi, hi, hi...


 
allora siccome per te  hitler era coerente? la coerenza è un fatto negativo??
e gli esempi positivi??


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO Chen, ti sto invitando ad usare la testa ...
> 
> capisci?


... tu hai scritto che ho sbagliato forum... ergo, che devo andarmene altrove... 

... per me, _ogni forum è quello giusto_... se posso dire quel quel che penso... 

... e _ogni forum è quello sbagliato_... se a qualcuno gli si impedisce di dire quel che pensa... 

... _lo ripeto_: io non ho_ MAI_ chiesto che qualcuno venisse allontanato da questo forum... altri, invece, hanno chiesto e chiedono tutt'ora che Chen venga _fatto tacere_... questa, per me, è una diversità fondamentale... che dice molte cose... molte cose... a chi le vuol sentire...


----------



## Nobody (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e non posso darti torto, anche perché, non è censurando la "parola" che si arriva ad un verdetto giusto.
> 
> 
> _O siamo capaci di sconfiggere le idee contrarie con la discussione, o dobbiamo lasciarle esprimere. Non è possibile sconfiggere le idee con la forza, perché questo blocca il libero sviluppo dell'intelligenza. (Ernesto Che Guevara)_​


E per tutti quei pacifisti, che nelle marce portano la sua effige:

"Credo nella lotta armata come unica soluzione per i popoli che lottano per liberarsi."


----------



## dito nell'occhio (22 Ottobre 2007)

*interpretazione ERRATA*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu hai scritto che ho sbagliato forum... ergo, che devo andarmene altrove...
> 
> ... per me, _ogni forum è quello giusto_... se posso dire quel quel che penso...
> 
> ...



...forse interpreti male ciò che ti viene comunicato... nessuno vuole allontanarti... ma molti vorrebbero un chensamurai meno palloso... se sei davvero intelligente, dovresti distinguere le due cose...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> allora siccome per te hitler era coerente? la coerenza è un fatto negativo??
> e gli esempi positivi??


... bravo Leone... vedi, ora, dopo il mio esempio, sei disposto ad ammettere che la coerenza _in sé e per sé_ non è un "_valore_" ma che può essere _positiva o negativa_... è un bel passo avanti... ora, ragiona un po' su questa cosa: se ad un certo punto, per non essere _incoerente_ con se stessa, una persona deve tradire (in senso lato), per te, è una cosa _positiva_ o una cosa _negativa_?... la cosa che ti chiedo, sommariamente, è questa: si può _tradire per coerenza_?...


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu hai scritto che ho sbagliato forum... ergo, che devo andarmene altrove...
> 
> ... per me, _ogni forum è quello giusto_... se posso dire quel quel che penso...
> 
> ...


Io ho votato contro ... come te anche io non ho Mai chiesto di escludere nessuno da qualsiasi forum.

Pero' questo non ti abilita a correggere i compitini degli altri (cerchiamo di essere adulti, tutti pero') ... cerca di dare piu' attenzione al *contenuto* di una scatola, e meno alla *confezione*, l'esteriore.


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

dito nell'occhio ha detto:


> ...forse interpreti male ciò che ti viene comunicato... nessuno vuole allontanarti... ma molti vorrebbero un chensamurai meno *palloso*... se sei davvero intelligente, dovresti distinguere le due cose...


... se tu fossi davvero intelligente, capiresti che "_palloso_" non è uno "_stato dell'essere_"... è un _giudizio_... e Chen, che intelligente lo è veramente, sa bene che nessuno può "_essere_" un giudizio... un giudizio è semplice-_mente_ un _giudizio_... nulla più... tra l'altro, io riconosco a tutti la piena libertà di giudizio... mi si riconosca, parimenti, la piena libertà d'_essere_ come mi va di _essere_... come _sono_, per lo più... chiaro?... hi, hi, hi...

... sul fatto che qualcuno voglia allontanarmi, credo che basti leggere...


----------



## Iris (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Moltimodi*

Vi sono situazioni politiche che si sbloccano solo con la lotta armata. Triste ma vero. 
Il metodo Gandhi è una eccezione. E comunque anche in India il sangue è scorso a fiumi.
Non esistono le rivoluzioni pacifiche....pacifiche sono le riforme...ma perchè vi sia una riforma è necessaio il giusto substrato socio economico. A volte le rivoluzioni sono proprio necessarie. La storia insegna.

Altra cosa è pretendere di "liberare" un popolo con le guerre "operazione chirurgica",come fanno gli americani. E come faranno sempre finchè ne avranno convenienza e potere.
P.S. Un conto è Che Guevara..un conto è la strumentalizzazione che se ne fa...
ma questo vale in tutti i campi...
Aggiungo: Che Hitler fosse esmpio di coerenza lo leggo or ora su questo forum...
Ringraziando Dio mi illumino di immenso e imparo cose che "mai" i miei miserevoli insegnanti avrebbero intuito.
Grazie


----------



## Nobody (22 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Vi sono situazioni politiche che si sbloccano solo con la lotta armata. Triste ma vero.
> Il metodo Gandhi è una eccezione. E comunque anche in India il sangue è scorso a fiumi.
> Non esistono le rivoluzioni pacifiche....pacifiche sono le riforme...ma perchè vi sia una riforma è necessaio il giusto substrato socio economico. A volte le rivoluzioni sono proprio necessarie. La storia insegna.
> 
> ...


Infatti Iris, anche in India il sangue è scorso a fiumi. La lotta rivoluzionaria a volte è inevitabile.
Hitler è stato sicuramente coerente...basta leggere il Mein Kampf. Tutto il suo orribile programma era li...nero su bianco. Purtroppo nei primi tempi, da troppi proprio la sua coerenza non è stata presa sul serio. La volontà ferrea può anche essere rivolta al male.


----------



## dito nell'occhio (22 Ottobre 2007)

*no, così non va*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... se tu fossi davvero intelligente, capiresti che "_palloso_" non è uno "_stato dell'essere_"... è un _giudizio_... e Chen, che intelligente lo è veramente, sa bene che nessuno può "_essere_" un giudizio... un giudizio è semplice-_mente_ un _giudizio_... nulla più... tra l'altro, io riconosco a tutti la piena libertà di giudizio... mi si riconosca, parimenti, la piena libertà d'_essere_ come mi va di _essere_... come _sono_, per lo più... chiaro?... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... sul fatto che qualcuno voglia allontanarmi, credo che basti leggere...



... chi si loda, s'imbroda... caro chensamurai... sai bene che non devi essere tu a definire te stesso 'intelligente'... scrivi bene, correttamente... sei colto... ma questo 'auto-giudicarti' fa davvero capire chi davvero si cela al monitor del tuo pc... capisci, amico?
hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ho votato contro ... come te anche io non ho Mai chiesto di escludere nessuno da qualsiasi forum.
> 
> Pero' questo non ti abilita a correggere i compitini degli altri (cerchiamo di essere adulti, tutti pero') ... cerca di dare piu' attenzione al *contenuto* di una scatola, e meno alla *confezione*, l'esteriore.


... dimmi, cosa temi?... di cosa hai paura?... insomma, alla fine di tutto, alla fine di questa gran _cagnara_ il problema qual è?... due correzioni che nulla fanno se non sollecitare l'acculturazione grammaticale a chi non ce l'ha?... direbbe il Grande Bardo:_ molto rumore per nulla_... hi, hi, hi... amica mia, tu sei un'ingenua... tu non vedi le dinamiche che soggiacciono a tutto questo... qualcuno, pensa che eliminando Chen dal forum, lui possa sentirsi più _GRANDE_... e meno _PICCOLO_... come se per sentirsi più _GRANDI_, bastasse usare un metro più _PICCOLO_... hi, hi, hi... a buon intenditor... poche parole... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (22 Ottobre 2007)

Veramente davo al termine coerenza un' accezione più lata. Se si oservano bene i fatti, Hitler non ha seguito un proprio programma, ma al contrario è stato lo strumento di una determinata classe sociale, quella borghese, impaurita prima dalla crisi economica, poi dallo spettro comunista.
Insomma ha seguito un onda, poi l'ha cavalcata, ha fatto propri certi fantasmi...no erano fantasmi suoi,erano di un'epoca.
Che siaa stato coerente è meramente accidentale.
Nellavita privata coerente non lo è stato affatto. Neanche in quella politica, veramente...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

dito nell'occhio ha detto:


> ... chi si loda, s'imbroda... caro chensamurai... sai bene che non devi essere tu a definire te stesso 'intelligente'... scrivi bene, correttamente... sei colto... ma questo 'auto-giudicarti' fa davvero capire chi davvero si cela al monitor del tuo pc... capisci, amico?
> hi, hi, hi...


... madonna mai... hi, hi, hi... ma non hai capito che si trattava di una figura retorica? Di un "_luogo_" che voleva rispondere ai "_luoghi_" tuoi?... hi, hi, hi... ma dove cazzo avete imparato la lingua italiana? Nelle caverne?... guarda, a me, non me ne frega un cazzo di nulla... sono un nichilista genetico... _l'ho già scritto_: detesto l'ovvietà e i noiosi... amo le persone brillanti, sagaci... le persone capaci di trasmettere la gioia di vivere e _l'elettricità cognitiva del ragionamento stringente e spietato_... i _morti_, non m'interessano... _puzzano_... vanno in putre-_fazione_... capito?... _fazione_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dimmi, cosa temi?... di cosa hai paura?... insomma, alla fine di tutto, alla fine di questa gran _cagnara_ il problema qual è?... due correzioni che nulla fanno se non sollecitare l'acculturazione grammaticale a chi non ce l'ha?... direbbe il Grande Bardo:_ molto rumore per nulla_... hi, hi, hi... amica mia, tu sei un'ingenua... tu non vedi le dinamiche che soggiacciono a tutto questo... qualcuno, pensa che eliminando Chen dal forum, lui possa sentirsi più _GRANDE_... e meno _PICCOLO_... come se per sentirsi più _GRANDI_, bastasse usare un metro più _PICCOLO_... hi, hi, hi... a buon intenditor... poche parole... hi, hi, hi...


 
è come quando il berlusca si è incazzato perchè gli hanno fotografato i piedi -dopo che si era ben messo in posa sullo scalino superiore, per sembrare alto come gli altri premier del G8. 














fotografo bastardo!


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti Iris, anche in India il sangue è scorso a fiumi. La lotta rivoluzionaria a volte è inevitabile.
> Hitler è stato sicuramente coerente...basta leggere il Mein Kampf. Tutto il suo orribile programma era li...nero su bianco. Purtroppo nei primi tempi, da troppi proprio la sua coerenza non è stata presa sul serio. La volontà ferrea può anche essere rivolta al male.


... Multimodi, gli insegnanti di Iris non hanno letto il Mein Kampf... hi, hi, hi... non sanno nemmeno cosa sia... aggiungo che si è avvalso, per la stesura, di un'autorevole consulenza: quella di _Rudolf Hess_... con _coerenza_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (22 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente davo al termine coerenza un' accezione più lata. Se si oservano bene i fatti, Hitler non ha seguito un proprio programma, ma al contrario è stato lo strumento di una determinata classe sociale, quella borghese, impaurita prima dalla crisi economica, poi dallo spettro comunista.
> Insomma ha seguito un onda, poi l'ha cavalcata, ha fatto propri certi fantasmi...no erano fantasmi suoi,erano di un'epoca.
> Che siaa stato coerente è meramente accidentale.
> Nella vita privata coerente non lo è stato affatto. Neanche in quella politica, veramente...


L'Hitler privato poco interessa, Iris. Può anche esser stato poco coerente. 
Quello politico, a differenza di Mussolini, a mio avviso non è mai stato strumento...qualcuno ha pensato di usarlo come tale, ma ha avuto molto presto un bruschissimo risveglio. 
Le idee le aveva ben chiare fino dagli anni '20. E purtroppo le ha portate avanti con una incredibile (soprattutto per un politico) coerenza.


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... *dimmi, cosa temi?...* *di cosa hai paura?*... insomma, alla fine di tutto, alla fine di questa gran _cagnara_ il problema qual è?... due correzioni che nulla fanno se non sollecitare l'acculturazione grammaticale a chi non ce l'ha?... direbbe il Grande Bardo:_ molto rumore per nulla_... hi, hi, hi... amica mia, *tu sei un'ingenua... *tu non vedi le dinamiche che soggiacciono a tutto questo... qualcuno, pensa che eliminando Chen dal forum, lui possa sentirsi più _GRANDE_... e meno _PICCOLO_... come se per sentirsi più _GRANDI_, bastasse usare un metro più _PICCOLO_... hi, hi, hi... a buon intenditor... poche parole... hi, hi, hi...


Nulla.

Solo di me stessa.

Forse ... e forse perche', non mi sono mai interessata a questi giochetti di bassi poteri d'Immagine ... li ho sempre snobbati ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> è come quando il berlusca si è incazzato perchè gli hanno fotografato i piedi -dopo che si era ben messo in posa sullo scalino superiore, per sembrare alto come gli altri premier del G8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... Anna, che hai oggi?... non SEI SPLENDENTE... non SEI LO SPLENDORE... SEI LA_ LUCE_!.... HI, HI, HI... _IPSUM ESSE SUBSISTENS_!


----------



## Iris (22 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'Hitler privato poco interessa, Iris. Può anche esser stato poco coerente.
> Quello politico, a differenza di Mussolini, a mio avviso non è mai stato strumento...qualcuno ha pensato di usarlo come tale, ma ha avuto molto presto un bruschissimo risveglio.
> Le idee le aveva ben chiare fino dagli anni '20. E purtroppo le ha protate avanti con una incredibile (soprattutto per un politico) coerenza.


S^. Certo . Sono idee antiche.
Ma non so se hai letto i diari di Churchill giovane. Aveva un programa di eliminazione dei portatori di handicaps...mi pare anche degli zingari...non sono riuscita a trovarli più.
Sicuramente Churchill non è riuscito ad attuare un simile progetto, perchè la G.B. era diversa e l'opinione pubblica britaninca non lo avrebbe sostento...
La paura del diverso...l'idea di una razza ariana pura...non piaceva solo ai tedeschi...


----------



## leone73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... bravo Leone... vedi, ora, dopo il mio esempio, sei disposto ad ammettere che la coerenza _in sé e per sé_ non è un "_valore_" ma che può essere _positiva o negativa_... è un bel passo avanti... ora, ragiona un po' su questa cosa: se ad un certo punto, per non essere _incoerente_ con se stessa, una persona deve tradire (in senso lato), per te, è una cosa _positiva_ o una cosa _negativa_?... la cosa che ti chiedo, sommariamente, è questa: si può _tradire per coerenza_?...



certo nel mio caso e positiva, perchè mi pongo anche dei limiti di coscienza.
TRADIRE PER COERENZA??si ma selo fai  Se lo fai singifica che non te ne frega dell'altro perchè se sei coerente nel tradimento lo fai sempre, quindi stai solo fin quando ti fa comodo. e tutte le persone sono uguali. sentimenti che ti impediscono di tradire perchè avverti di stare con la persona giusta zero o quasi
nel mio caso posso anche essere poco coerente in certe cose, ma non tradisco perchè su questo sono coerente come  me stesso perchè corretto epreferisco lasciare ed essere lasciato, ma non tardire ed essere traduito, è una questione di rispetto


----------



## Iris (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, gli insegnanti di Iris non hanno letto il Mein Kampf... hi, hi, hi... non sanno nemmeno cosa sia... aggiungo che si è avvalso, per la stesura, di un'autorevole consulenza: quella di _Rudolf Hess_... con _coerenza_... hi, hi, hi...


Iris ha l'abilitazione all'insegnamento..per alcune materie. 
Comunque stiamo andando fuori tema.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> certo nel mio caso e positiva, perchè mi pongo anche dei limiti di coscienza.
> TRADIRE PER COERENZA??si ma selo fai Se lo fai singifica che non te ne frega dell'altro perchè se sei coerente nel tradimento lo fai sempre, quindi stai solo fin quando ti fa comodo. e tutte le persone sono uguali. sentimenti che ti impediscono di tradire perchè avverti di stare con la persona giusta zero o quasi
> nel mio caso posso anche essere poco coerente in certe cose, ma non tradisco perchè su questo sono coerente come me stesso perchè corretto epreferisco lasciare ed essere lasciato, ma non tardire ed essere traduito, è una questione di rispetto


e dopo che lo sai?
voglio dire... se hai realizzato che la tua ex è una indegna della peggior specie umana... perché ci soffri su ancora tanto?
perché ti ha tradito o forse perchè tu AMI quella stronza che ti ha tradito?
il percorso che devi fare, caro Leo, è a ritroso; è dentro di te che devi andare...
perché reagisci così ad un evento simile?

Leo, ascolta: verrà il momento il cui tutto questo sarà domani. quello che vorrei per te, è che il domani ti trovasse più consapevole di quello che hai vissuto tu e che ha determinato in te questo scompenso.  non è lei il problema.


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> S^. Certo . Sono idee antiche.
> Ma non so se hai letto i diari di Churchill giovane. Aveva un programa di eliminazione dei portatori di handicaps...mi pare anche degli zingari...non sono riuscita a trovarli più.
> Sicuramente Churchill non è riuscito ad attuare un simile progetto, perchè la G.B. era diversa e l'opinione pubblica britaninca non lo avrebbe sostento...
> La paura del diverso...l'idea di una razza ariana pura...non piaceva solo ai tedeschi...


... O MADONNINA MAI, SVENGO!... MI SENTO MALE!... QUALCUNO MI AIUTI... HI, HI, HI... MA CHE _CAZZO _SCRIVI? _WISTON_ CHURCHILL CAMPIONE DELL'EUGENETICA?... HI, HI, HI... RTOBA DA MATTI!... VEDI, IRIS, _GNOCCOLONA_ MIA, E' VERO, C'E' STATO UN _GENERALE CHURCHILL_ CHE AVEVA IDEE EUGENETICHE E CHE TENTO' DI REALIZZARLE FONDANDO, IN U.K., UN'ORGANIZZAZIONE PER L'EUGENETICA... MA NON SI CHIAMAVA _WINSTON _MA BENSI' _MARLBOUROGH _ED ERA SOLAMENTE UN LONTANO PARENTE DI _WINSTON CHURCHILL_... HI, HI, HI... FAI LA SERIA... DAI!... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (22 Ottobre 2007)

MAGACIRCE ha detto:


> HO TRADITO MIO MARITOCON UN AMICO.... 15 ANNI DI ATTRAZIONE MAI FATTA ESPLODERE....A FINE AGOSTO DOPO TANTE CHIACCHERE DAVANTI AD UNA BIRRA FINALMENTE ABBIAMO FATTO SESSO.......IL DESISERIO DI LUI NN ACCENNA A DIMINUIRE.....


 
come è stato?


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

dove si ottiene l'abilitazione a rompere le balle? io l'ho già conseguita, ma voglio il timbro.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> come è stato?


pare che non abbiano rovesciato la birra... e che a lui si rimasta voglia di birra.


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> dove si ottiene l'abilitazione a rompere le balle? io l'ho già conseguita, ma voglio il timbro.


... solo io posso timbrarti, _autorevol_-mente, il libretto... hi, hi, hi... con un 30 e lode... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... O MADONNINA MAI, SVENGO!... MI SENTO MALE!... QUALCUNO MI AIUTI... HI, HI, HI... MA CHE _CAZZO _SCRIVI? _WISTON_ CHURCHILL CAMPIONE DELL'EUGENETICA?... HI, HI, HI... RTOBA DA MATTI!... VEDI, IRIS, _GNOCCOLONA_ MIA, E' VERO, C'E' STATO UN _GENERALE CHURCHILL_ CHE AVEVA IDEE EUGENETICHE E CHE TENTO' DI REALIZZARLE FONDANDO, IN U.K., UN'ORGANIZZAZIONE PER L'EUGENETICA... MA NON SI CHIAMAVA _WINSTON _MA BENSI' _MARLBOUROGH _ED ERA SOLAMENTE UN LONTANO PARENTE DI _WINSTON CHURCHILL_... HI, HI, HI... FAI LA SERIA... DAI!... HI, HI, HI...


 
Non ho detto che era un campione dell'eugendetica..tuttologo dei miei stivali...e so bene di cosa parlo, non mi confondo.
Leggi bene e informati.
Ma non ho nessuna intenzione di scendere al tuo livello mentale e gergale.
E con questo chiudo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> pare che non abbiano rovesciato la birra... e che a lui si rimasta voglia di birra.


... son _partiti_ a _tutta birra_... _venendo_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ho detto che era un campione dell'eugendetica..tuttologo dei miei stivali...e so bene di cosa parlo, non mi confondo.
> Leggi bene e informati.
> Ma non ho nessuna intenzione di scendere al tuo livello mentale e gergale.
> E con questo chiudo.


... ti conviene chiudere... ti conviene... confondere Winston con Marlborough... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (22 Ottobre 2007)

Non ho confuso proprio niente.

E' un pianto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi dispiace per te e per chi ti viene dietro.


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Bah*



Iris ha detto:


> S^. Certo . Sono idee antiche.
> Ma non so se hai letto i diari di Churchill giovane. Aveva un programa di eliminazione dei portatori di handicaps...mi pare anche degli zingari...non sono riuscita a trovarli più.
> Sicuramente Churchill non è riuscito ad attuare un simile progetto, perchè la G.B. era diversa e l'opinione pubblica britaninca non lo avrebbe sostento...
> La paura del diverso...l'idea di una razza ariana pura...non piaceva solo ai tedeschi...


Se è per questo basterebbe leggere i diari di Bottai, semisconosciuto gerarca fascista che siccome aveva una testa brillante, vista la situazione si è defilato lasciando una splendida elencazione dei personaggi politici del tempo...... il più brillante aveva la rogna morale ed intellettuale.
Comunque lascerei stare dove sono sia Hitler che Mussolini, a cui accomunerei quell'altro bell'esemplare di Stalin .... un vero Piccolo Padre del popolo.
Comunque io starei attenta a fare l'anima bella..... il razzizmo non solo esiste ma è ben radicato. E' intescambiabile e perfino i popoli che si ritengono discriminati a loro volta hanno razzismi e apartheid di vario tipo.
Provate a vedere come un WASP guarda un cattolico, un sudamericano o un europeo che non sia inglese....... E ricordiamoci bene che la Mayflowers che portava i Padri Pellegrini (sigh) era una sola, tutte le altre navi erano trasporti da Cayenna..... abbondavano di prostitute, ladri, malfattori, banditi, maneggioni e la peggior feccia d'Europa..... E dubito che la cittadinanza di Philadelphia o Boston (le città più WASP) abbiano natali in quell'unica nave !!!!
Giusto per parlare della spocchia inglese, una volta ad un ricevimento la Regina Elisabetta II non invitò una nobile italiana che aveva diritto di presenza... fu sentito dire dalla regina che non aveva le credenziali nobiliari sufficienti...... povera donna, parlava di una patrizia venete nobilissima che quando l'inghilterra era una terra di bande forcaiole, la famiglia di questa signora abitava in palazzi di marmo e teneva corte. Naturalmente la signora in questione non fece una piega considerato che questa regina non ha neppure un cognome dinastico inglese, visto che la famiglia si è appiccicata Windsor quali castellani perchè in affetti sarebbero Hannover, dinastia tedesca non particolarmente fulgida che è salita al trono attraverso ererdi legittimi ad altri legittimati per motivi non proprio virtuosi. 
Insomma di razzismi ce ne sono di tutte le specie... e quello supponente e vanaglorioso è il più risibile, e se lo adotta anche un grande della terra poco cambia, anzi....
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ho confuso proprio niente.
> 
> E' un pianto.
> 
> ...


... portami le prove... qui... ora... adesso... portami le prove che W.C. (hi, hi, hi)... avesse idee eugenetiche e che solo il protestantesimo inglese (la cultura inglese) gli ha impedito di realizzarle... _provalo_... altrimenti, _taci per sempre_... hi, hi, hi... la storia, non si fa con le chiacchiere...


----------



## leone73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e dopo che lo sai?
> voglio dire... se hai realizzato che la tua ex è una indegna della peggior specie umana... perché ci soffri su ancora tanto?
> perché ti ha tradito o forse perchè tu AMI quella stronza che ti ha tradito?
> il percorso che devi fare, caro Leo, è a ritroso; è dentro di te che devi andare...
> ...


nessuno è perfetto

provavo sentimenti legittimi per le a 30 anni e dopo 5 anni , ma ho realizzato che fosse una merda ipocrita, nel peggiore ed indegno  dei modi , permetti che sia un po incazzatello?? lei è un problema perchè è una persona pericolosa che merita di stare sola (e finirà cosi), dato  che gioca coi sentimenti altrui.
sto reagendo col disprezzo, e mi sta aiutando a poco  poco


----------



## Nobody (22 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se è per questo basterebbe leggere i diari di Bottai, semisconosciuto gerarca fascista che siccome aveva una testa brillante, vista la situazione si è feliflato lasciando una splendida elencazione dei personaggi politici del tempo...... il più brillante aveva la rogna morale ed intellettuale.
> Comunque lascerei stare dove sono sia Hitler che Mussolini, a cui accomunerei quell'altro bell'esemplare di Stalin .... un vero Piccolo Padre del popolo.
> Comunque io starei attenta a fare l'anoma bella..... il razzizmo non solo esiste ma è ben radicato. E',intescambiabile e perfino i popoli che si ritengono discriminati a loro volta hanno razzismi e apartheid di vario tipo.
> Provate a vedere come un WASP guarda un cattolico, un sudamericano o un europeo che non sia inglese....... *E ricordiamoci bene che la Mayflowers che portava i Padri Pellegrini (sigh) era una sola, tutte le altre navi erano trasporti da Cayenna..... abbondavano di prostitute, ladri, malfattori, banditi, maneggioni e la peggior feccia d'Europa..... E dubito che la cittadinanza di Philadelphia o Boston (le città più WASP) abbiano natali in quell'unica nave !!!!*
> ...


"Gangs of New York"....i Five Points descritti da Scorsese. Ecco i _padri fondatori_ ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ho confuso proprio niente.
> 
> E' un pianto.
> 
> ...


... aggiungo che in quegli anni, l'eugenetica era una branca della medicina e non aveva i connotati negativi (nelle intenzioni) che diamo noi oggi alla selezione artificiale della specie umana... inoltre, va distinta l'eugenetica dal razzismo... sono due cose assolutamente diverse... l'eugenetica, originariamente, si occupava di _malattie genetiche_ e non di "_razze_"... non mescolate le cose... non va bene... specialmente se si tratta di acido nitrico e glicerina... hi, hi, hi... potrebbero scoppiarvi in mano...


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *"Gangs of New York"*....i Five Points descritti da Scorsese. Ecco i _padri fondatori_ ...


bellissimo film!


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "Gangs of New York"....i Five Points descritti da Scorsese. Ecco i _padri fondatori_ ...


... ma che volete che sia!... pensate all'Australia... hi, hi, hi... ci sono stato molte volte... non ho mai visto un'_accozzaglia_ del genere... le cose che ho visto là, penso non si trovino nemmeno nei postriboli di Macao... (visitati anche quelli)... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (22 Ottobre 2007)

Io non ho parlato di eugenetica..l'hai nominata tu. Per uno statista come Churchill, la protezione della razza, era comunque una idea facile da accarezzare..significava maggiore potenza. Un popolo senza malati e portatori di handicaps era sicuramente una garanzia in un periodo di pressione come quello tra le due guerre. Significava maggiore potenza militare, minore spesa sociale (i deboli vanno mantenuti)...non è difficile da capire...(difficile mantenere il Walfare state in quegli anni, anche nella civilissima Inghilterra)
Che poi fosse "democratico"  e  non potesse realmente dire che approvava certi progetti (che da uomo politico adulto in effetti abbandonò) è un altra cosa...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato di eugenetica..l'hai nominata tu. Per uno statista come Churchill, la protezione della razza, era comunque una idea facile da accarezzare..significava maggiore potenza. Un popolo senza malati e portatori di handicaps era sicuramente una garanzia in un periodo di pressione come quello tra le due guerre. Significava maggiore potenza militare, minore spesa sociale (i deboli vanno mantenuti)...non è difficile da capire...(difficile mantenere il Walfare state in quegli anni, anche nella civilissima Inghilterra)
> Che poi fosse "democratico" e non potesse realmente dire che approvava certi progetti (che da uomo politico adulto in effetti abbandonò) è un altra cosa...


Iris, ma non avevi "_chiuso_"?... alla faccia della _coerenza_... hi, hi, hi... allora, senti, gnoccolona mia, non sto dicendo che tu non abbia la tua bella parte di ragione, anzi... all'epoca, l'entusiasmo per l'eugenetica medica, aveva colto un po' tutti... si parlava di miglioramento organico della razza... Churchill, _Winston_, si era entusiasmato per la nuova scienza arrivando a presiedere, come vice-presidente, il _I° Congresso Internazionale di Eugenetica_... era ministro della marina militare... MA QUESTO, NON E' IL RAZZISMO HITLERIANO... è la medicina di allora... le nuove frontiere della medicina dei primi anni del '900... non puoi mettere insieme le due cose... un conto è pensare di risolvere, in buona fede ma nel modo sbagliato, il problema delle malattie genetiche attraverso la selezione artificiale della razza... ben altra cosa è SANCIRE che UN''INTERA RAZZA è da ELIMINARE attraverso lo STERMINIO pianificato a tavolino... qui, la malattia, _E' LA RAZZA STESSA_... capisci?... un campione dell'eugenetica inglese (ma non del razzismo Hitleriano) è stato un lontano parente di _Winston_... tale _Marlborough_... spessissimo vengono confusi l'uno con l'altro... Iris, amore mio, non è così grave... ti sei confusa... con tutti questi nomi inglesi... hi, hi, hi... 

... un bacione...


----------



## cassiopea (22 Ottobre 2007)

*samurai, lema sabactàni?*

samurai, lema sabactàni?


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

cassiopea ha detto:


> samurai, lema sabactàni?


... hi, hi, hi... _MAI!_... tu sei mia... e lo sai... non ti abbandonerò MAI... io e tu... una cosa sola... spazzerò via questi filistei... brucierò vivi questi pubbli-_cani_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... _MAI!_... tu sei mia... e lo sai... non ti abbandonerò MAI... io e tu... una cosa sola... spazzerò via questi filistei... brucierò vivi questi pubbli-_cani_... hi, hi, hi...


... che cazzo ci fa lì quella i?... tastiera del cavolo... refuso!


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

cassiopea ha detto:


> samurai, lema sabactàni?


... registrati... affinché io possa comunicare con te... segretamente...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> nessuno è perfetto
> 
> provavo sentimenti legittimi per le a 30 anni e dopo 5 anni , ma ho realizzato che fosse una merda ipocrita, nel peggiore ed indegno dei modi , permetti che sia un po incazzatello?? lei è un problema perchè è una persona pericolosa che merita di stare sola (e finirà cosi), dato che gioca coi sentimenti altrui.
> sto reagendo col disprezzo, e mi sta aiutando a poco poco


ma io non lo so... continui a scaricarle merda addosso e pensi che questa sia la soluzione...
io, invece, penso che Leo sia un uomo bello con le mani belle che si è sempre "negato" per fare felice gli altri.
Leomanibelle, è la tua vita, non quella di un altro. di sbagli ne farai ancora, ed altri sbaglieranno con te, ma tu devi tirare il fuori il bello di Leo, non impantanarti sui torti che hai subito...

cazzo, Leo. se la ami ancora, invece di farti risucchiare dall'orgoglio, perché non prendi un treno, un aereo, una moto, una bici e non te la vai a riprendere?
di cosa hai paura? io al posto tuo, perso per perso, sarei andata fino là, a vedere come stava, ed a dirle: brutta stronza, io ti amo, come cazzo stai? dimmelo in faccia che è tutto finito. lo avrei fatto, ti giuro, anche a costo di andare in patagonia.


----------



## leone73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma io non lo so... continui a scaricarle merda addosso e pensi che questa sia la soluzione...
> io, invece, penso che Leo sia un uomo bello con le mani belle che si è sempre "negato" per fare felice gli altri.
> Leomanibelle, è la tua vita, non quella di un altro. di sbagli ne farai ancora, ed altri sbaglieranno con te, ma tu devi tirare il fuori il bello di Leo, non impantanarti sui torti che hai subito...
> 
> ...


un po è vero
la merda se la merita eccome e le è andata anche bene ,perchè in questo mondo le persone che si comportanto in certi modi, possono fare anche una brutta fine .se ne sentono di tutti i colori in giro!!!
nessuna paura, ho paura di menarla!!! ho pensato di andare da lei, ma primo non ne vale la pena (anche perchè le ultime due volte che ci siamo visti non ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi niente ma il sesso con me intanto lo faceva pure avendo l'amante, echiamala fessa) anche perchè lei avrebbe potuto prendelo come un atto di debolezza.
e secondo sarebbe finita molto male, addirittura a bastonate perchè posso facilmente perdere il controllo quando ferito così e trattato male da chi ha fondamentalmente torto.
e lei appunto sarebbe così stronza da trattarmi  male anzichè dirmi quello che non ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi, ed allora non risponderei più di me. infatti al telefono l'ultima volta, dopo che lei mi vave acritivato aspramente quasi per giustificarsi, le ho detto meglio che non ci vediamo perchè ho piango o ti mando all'ospedale. meglio che vada a farsi fottere, tanto dura poco.
un metodo buono? aspettare un po di tempo, ovvero il tempo che la grande passione svanisca a favore dei casini che immagino, e trattarla da quella bagascia che è, o melgio un oggetto per farci sesso


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2007)

*marì*

Marì a quest'ora il "malato"stacca e si può tornare a discutere serenamente,ci terrei a chiarire un aspetto:qui nessuno vuol togliere la parola, la libertà di espressione,qui la maggior parte si è rotta le palle degli insulti,del razzismo,delle correzioni,dello straparlare,delle minacce,delle panzane..nel mio caso..mi son rotto le palle delle sue provocazioni!!Io che debba esser bannato  l'ho sempre sostenuto,e continuo a sostenerlo...perchè chiedergli di usare la testa è inutile....capisco anche i motivi di risentimento che ha verso di me....l'ho sempre ritenuto un buffone..per la storia della querela...e continuo a ritenerlo tale!!Posso scrivere cose banali,come lui scrive idiozie..va bene..ma l'insulto e tutto il resto no!!Ad ogni mio intervento...e non solo mio..ci sarà il"malato"a provocare quantp pensi possa durare?


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

... e anche oggi e' andata, va' ... tutti vivi e nessun spargimento di sangue


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2007)

*marì*

Oggi...e domani?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (22 Ottobre 2007)

*cioe'....*



SarahM. ha detto:


> shhhhhhh ... non urlare, please ... comunque ... con una tale attesa deve esser stato stupendo! non hai sensi di colpa, ok, ma cosa intendi fare con tuo marito?



Cioe'...da quello che dici...indifferentemente dal fatto che si sia sposati o meno....aspettare tanto per farlo,rende la cosa stupefacente a priori....boh...


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Marì a quest'ora il *"malato"*stacca e si può tornare a discutere serenamente,ci terrei a chiarire un aspetto:qui nessuno vuol togliere la parola, la libertà di espressione,qui la maggior parte si è rotta le palle degli insulti,del razzismo,delle correzioni,dello straparlare,delle minacce,delle panzane..nel mio caso..mi son rotto le palle delle sue provocazioni!!Io che debba esser bannato  l'ho sempre sostenuto,e continuo a sostenerlo...perchè chiedergli di usare la testa è inutile....capisco anche i motivi di risentimento che ha verso di me....l'ho sempre ritenuto un buffone..per la storia della querela...e continuo a ritenerlo tale!!Posso scrivere cose banali,come lui scrive idiozie..va bene..ma l'insulto e tutto il resto no!!Ad ogni mio intervento...e non solo mio..ci sarà il*"malato"*a provocare quantp pensi possa durare?


*Comincia/mo* ad eliminare questa affermazione (non e' carina, dai ... anche se lo fosse per sul serio) ... ho letto della "querela"( e' storia vecchia oramai, diamogli sepoltura), pero' teniamole fuori le mamme il piu' e' possibile ... per il resto andiamo avanti


Forza e pazienza, dddai.


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi...e *domani?*


domani non si sa, e' oscuro  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   scusa mi e' scappata.


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Cioe'...da quello che dici...indifferentemente dal fatto che si sia sposati o meno....aspettare tanto per farlo,rende la cosa stupefacente a priori....boh...


mi sa che sarh scherzava, emi!
Ciao, come va?


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2007)

*marì*

Tu parlì bene marì però chi come me è nel mirino per ovvi motivi...fà molta fatica ad aver pazienza...o meglio ci stiamo stancando sempre di più...nel mio casò sò che mi romperà le scatole ogni mio intervento...chiaro che non è una situazione sostenibile....!te ne accorgerai!ti saluto!


----------



## Old SarahM. (22 Ottobre 2007)

uagliù ... da un cornino avete cacciato una pippa infinita addirittura su hitler e churchill. ma chi vi ha disegnati? woody allen?


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu parlì bene marì però chi come me è nel mirino per ovvi motivi...fà molta fatica ad aver pazienza...o meglio ci stiamo stancando sempre di più...nel mio casò sò che mi romperà le scatole ogni mio intervento...chiaro che non è una situazione sostenibile....!te ne accorgerai!ti saluto!


e tu ri-fai SKIP, che te ne fotte di lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao!


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> uagliù ... da un cornino avete cacciato una pippa infinita addirittura su hitler e churchill. ma chi vi ha *disegnati*? woody allen?


... vuoi dire "diretti"? ... comunque hai visto che fantasia, che ricchezza!


----------



## Old Misoginiaportamivia (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti piace mescolare le pere con le mele, eh?... dapprima, mi parli di _coerenza_... poi, la ri-giri sull'onestà... amico mio, sono due cose assai diverse... hi, hi, hi... tienile separate... la _coerenza_ non si traduce direttamente in onestà... così come l'in-coerente non è necessariamente un disonesto... _suvvia_... non puoi confondere questi concetti assai diversi...
> 
> ... quello che distingue un figlio di puttana da un bravo ragazzo non è la coerenza... è quel "_bravo_" e è quel "_figlio di puttana_"... intendo quel che *TU* metti dentro in questi "_costrutti_"... hai capito?...
> 
> ... sul resto, amico mio, parli di persone o palle da biliardo?... gli uomini non sono palle da biliardo... sono "viventi"... scelgono, sbagliano, pre-suppongono, pensano, credono, s'illudono, immaginano... le palle da biliardo non fanno nulla di tutto questo... e proprio per questo ad A, rispondono sempre e immancabilmente con B... secondo causa-effetto... gli esseri umani, invece, no... hi, hi, hi...



alchè se ad A (relazione) secondo i princìpi dell'onestà dovrebbe conseguire B (rapporto trasparente ed onesto) ma invece la dolce metà decide di far conseguire ad A il ben peggiore C (corna)
Io mi sento bellamente autorizzato a farle fare la circonvallazione a calci nel culo. Due volte almeno.

E dammi torto...


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Hummmm....*

Scusate se torno a palla... ma la titolare del post cosa voleva in effetti, darci una notizia, evidenziare che si può tradire ed essere felici o che accettava suggerimenti circa il suo non sentirsi in colpa?
Personalmente non saprei che dire di fronte ad una tale perfezione di "responsabilità limitata"...... parafrasando una battuta dell'Armata Brancaleone, io considero lei e l'amante, poi guardo il marito e... lo piango!!!! 
Speriamo che la provvidenza lo "illumini"....quando vuole ha dei flash da 10.000 watts
Bruja


----------



## Old Misoginiaportamivia (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho parlato dei traditori "infelici", ma non è tutto... ci sono anche i traditori "felici"... quelli che hanno tradito e stanno ottimamente in salute e se la godono... magari con l'altro... hi, hi, hi...


Tutto sta appunto, una volta scoperti, a fargli passare lo stato di salute.

Se mi fai fare la figura del cornuto & contento (in genere TUTTI sanno tranne te) dopo tu fai la figura dell'incasinata con l'ortopedico.

E che cazzo.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

Misoginiaportamivia ha detto:


> Tutto sta appunto, una volta scoperti, a fargli passare lo stato di salute.
> 
> Se mi fai fare la figura del cornuto & contento (in genere TUTTI sanno tranne te) dopo tu fai la figura dell'incasinata con l'ortopedico.
> 
> E che cazzo.


eheh come diceva mio padre, riguardo ad un tipo che lo aveva truffato: io in galera ma tu in ospedale...























mai soccombere...


----------



## Old Misoginiaportamivia (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> eheh come diceva mio padre, riguardo ad un tipo che lo aveva truffato: io in galera ma tu in ospedale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parole sante.


----------



## leone73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Misoginiaportamivia ha detto:


> Tutto sta appunto, una volta scoperti, a fargli passare lo stato di salute.
> 
> Se mi fai fare la figura del cornuto & contento (in genere TUTTI sanno tranne te) dopo tu fai la figura dell'incasinata con l'ortopedico.
> 
> E che cazzo.



sono d'accordo cazzo.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Scusate se torno a palla*... ma la titolare del post cosa voleva in effetti, darci una notizia, evidenziare che si può tradire ed essere felici o che accettava suggerimenti circa il suo non sentirsi in colpa?
> Personalmente non saprei che dire di fronte ad una tale perfezione di "responsabilità limitata"...... parafrasando una battuta dell'Armata Brancaleone, io considero lei e l'amante, poi guardo il marito e... lo piango!!!!
> Speriamo che la provvidenza lo "illumini"....quando vuole ha dei flash da 10.000 watts
> Bruja


E secondo te dopo pagine prima di ridicolizzazione e anatemi e poi di "cazzate" (intese come O.T.) avrà voglia di tornare sull'argomento??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E secondo te dopo pagine prima di ridicolizzazione e anatemi e poi di "cazzate" (intese come O.T.) avrà voglia di tornare sull'argomento??


Ma secondo voi era una nuova utente vera?
Una che esordisce con dei post del genere ...è vera?


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2007)

*p.r*

Credo che fede volesso dire altro...a prescindere se il post possa esser piu o meno vero...


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Marì a quest'ora il "malato"stacca e si può tornare a discutere serenamente,ci terrei a chiarire un aspetto:qui nessuno *vuol togliere la* *parola*, la libertà di espressione,*qui la maggior* parte si è rotta le palle degli insulti,del razzismo,delle correzioni,dello straparlare,delle minacce,delle panzane..nel mio caso..mi son rotto le palle delle sue provocazioni!!*Io che debba* esser bannato l'ho sempre sostenuto,e continuo a sostenerlo...*perchè* chiedergli di usare la testa è inutile....capisco anche i motivi di risentimento che ha verso di me....l'ho sempre ritenuto un buffone..per la storia della querela...e continuo a ritenerlo tale!!Posso scrivere cose banali,come lui scrive idiozie..va bene..ma l'insulto e tutto il resto no!!Ad ogni mio intervento...e non solo mio..ci sarà il"malato"*a provocare* *quantp *pensi possa durare?


... ma chi cazzo ti conosce?... io non frequento gente come te... aria!... non voglio sporcarmi con la _feccia morta di fame_... risentimenti verso di te?... hi, hi, hi... ma chi ti "_caca_"?... hi, hi, hi... le gente come te l'incontro quando faccio l'elemosina... ma va a farti un bagno... hi, hi, hi... e con questo chiudo... non è mia abitudine intrattenermi con i barboni... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2007)

*oscuro*

Merdaccia buon giorno...ieri ti ho sopportato ma oggi ti frullo,per cui pezzo di merda vedi di andar a fare in culo...i buffoni come te devono starmi alla larga,sei malato ma son cazzi tuoi..per cui fatti curare e non rompermi le palle!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Merdaccia buon giorno...ieri ti ho sopportato ma oggi ti frullo,per cui pezzo di merda vedi di andar a fare in culo...i buffoni come te devono starmi alla larga,sei malato ma son cazzi tuoi..per cui fatti curare e non rompermi le palle!!


... la tua malattia è l'IGNORANZA... hi, hi, hi... ti manca la CULTURA... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## anonimaa (23 Ottobre 2007)

*Chen*

Oggi le prendi pure tu...Sucamurai...!


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2007)

*anonimaa*


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


>


... hi, hi, hi... come dire: _suonarsela, cantarsela_ e _ridersela_... tutto da solo... hi, hi, hi... stai male, eh?... hi, hi, hi... ti fa male "_dentro_", eh?... hi, hi, hi... io so bene dove _colpirti_... hi, hi, hi... pezz-_ente_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

Pero' voi due eh ...


----------



## Bruja (23 Ottobre 2007)

*Admin*

Se gentilmente Giovanni eliminerà SOLO i post che contengono insulti, parolacce e commenti che non hanno alcun contenuto utile al forum, credo farebbe cosa grata a tutta l'utenza....
Bruja


----------



## Old marianna75 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Credo proprio che il nome di questo sito non sia azzeccato..ci sono troppi moralisti che se  avessero tradito andrebbe tutto bene, invece se sono traditi allora ODDIO è immorale!!


----------



## Iris (23 Ottobre 2007)

Veramente non è così...leggi con attenzione Marianna e ti rendi conto che non è proprio così.
Sul titolo del forum convengo..se non ci diamo una regolata sarà Turpiloquio.net.


----------



## cat (23 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> Credo proprio che il nome di questo sito non sia azzeccato..ci sono troppi moralisti che se avessero tradito andrebbe tutto bene, invece se sono traditi allora ODDIO è immorale!!


 
marianna,marianna.
sii matura, non giustificarti trovando difetti negli altri.
guarda te stessa.


----------



## Old Angel (23 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> Credo proprio che il nome di questo sito non sia azzeccato..ci sono troppi moralisti che se  avessero tradito andrebbe tutto bene, invece se sono traditi allora ODDIO è immorale!!


Per me moralismo è ben altra cosa, se poi dopo aver fatto piangere un pò di persone vuoi che ti diciamo brava......Ok Brava


----------



## leone73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Per me moralismo è ben altra cosa, se poi dopo aver fatto piangere un pò di persone vuoi che ti diciamo brava......Ok Brava


ed un paio di calci in culo


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ed un paio di calci in culo


 
Ma a chi, testina??


----------



## leone73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma a chi, testina??


hai traditori, ciolla


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> hai traditori, ciolla


Hai davvero dei gran argomenti, compliments!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Sempre più convinto che LEI abbia fatto BINGO!!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> hai traditori, ciolla


Leone hai origini pugliesi?


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leone hai origini pugliesi?


ha detto che vive in un'isola del profondo sud.
potrebbe pure essere un abitante delle tremiti, però..


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha detto che vive in un'isola del profondo sud.
> potrebbe pure essere un abitante delle tremiti, però..


mi pare che da qualche parte ha scritto che e' sardo, vero Leone?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> mi pare che da qualche parte ha scritto che e' sardo, vero Leone?


 
siciliano, e ciolla vuol dire.............


----------



## Old Leone 73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai davvero dei gran argomenti, compliments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah ah, i traditori di solito si commentano da soli.
credi pure quello che vuoi


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> siciliano, e ciolla vuol dire.............


anche io vivo in Sicilia ... ma ciolla non lo avevo mai sentito dire.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (23 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> Credo proprio che il nome di questo sito non sia azzeccato..ci sono troppi moralisti che se avessero tradito andrebbe tutto bene, invece se sono traditi allora ODDIO è immorale!!


Non è questione di moralità, ma sinceramente un pò ti do ragione: non credo che la maggior parte degli utenti qua dentro che si permettono di commentare con giudizi negativi abbiano poi la coscienza così immacolata....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> anche io vivo in Sicilia ... ma ciolla non lo avevo mai sentito dire.


 
si?? oriente od occidente. ciolla è una parola tipica della città in cui vivo (dello stretto).
che significa c....o


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> si?? oriente od occidente. ciolla è una parola tipica della città in cui vivo (dello stretto).
> che significa c....o


sull'Etna ... ho telefonato ad una amica e mi ha dato info


----------



## Old Leone 73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> sull'Etna ... ho telefonato ad una amica e mi ha dato info


 
ci andavo a sciare.
informazioni su che


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ci andavo a sciare.
> * informazioni su che*


su ciolla.


----------



## leone73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> su ciolla.


ti ha detto quello che dico io no??


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ti ha detto quello che dico io no??


si, confermo.


----------



## leone73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> si, confermo.



questa si che è cultura ah ah

come dicono su sitoesaurito. "sicilia turismo e cultura""!!!


----------

